# Thompson Contender



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey, I don't want this to come across that I'm bragging, but I just have to show you all what I picked up at today's auction!










That's a Thomspon Contender pistol with the following barrels (from top to bottom):
.45LC colt / .410 shotgun (same barrel)
.30-30 with scope
.22 magnum

(now if I told you what I paid for the set....that would be bragging!)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

that is a good set up cabin fever.i like the thought of the 45/410 barrel.all those calibers are good ones.we have a gun show next week end.i ma thinking of taking a couple of extras down and sale.i am wanting to get a new fuji or sony camera.but i might trade for a set like you got.....and what did you say you got that set for????....lol...you dirty dog you

i got a savage99 in 300savage(made in 1941 ) i might unload next week.i cant remeber the grade but it has snovel tip and one piece barrel/sight which i was told means something else.but dont recall what.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Well ... Lets hear the braggin... I am a contender fan and have two frames, a stainless and a blue and have a .357 herrret,30-30,.22 match,45-70 in the super 14 and a 10 inch .44 . I am looking to eventually get a .357 maximum 

Contenderitis is well here too...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Is bragging out of line when it's obviously a great find!? I luv to hear about great deals. Fine looking pistol, never been something I wanted but I can see why somebody would!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice score,CF!With the .30-.30 barrel,that thing would be perfect for the conditions I hunt.I wonder if they offer a barrel in .480 Ruger.I'm gettin' mighty interested in that chambering.
Now,when can we be expecting a range report? :nerd:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

CF,
what auction? or are you gonna keep the secret "wives getting rid of their hubbies firearms" auction, or was it the "just fell off the turnip truck" auction, a secret, so you can keep getting all of the goodies? :angel: 

I've got a blued contender frame, a .410, .44, and a .222 barrel (wish it was 223). Since they have the Encore frames, I've stopped hankering for some of the exotic chamberings, such as .375JDJ....... My BIL's got a .445, and it took him six months to find the sweet spot on reloaded bullets, and once he did, it's a tank stopper.

Swampman,
if you want a .480 and T/C doesn't make one, there are lots of gunsmiths that make custom barrels, and the prices aren't that bad. You might want to shoot someone elses first, or make sure you go ahead and get it ported. My BIL's .445 was a she-witch to hold onto, and after 4 shots, the hand was numb, after six, you laid it down and walked away... after porting it's a *****cat, like a light .44 mag bullet (light bullets kick more for some reason). On some of these boss-hog chamberings, a person can get one cheap (relatively speaking) at a gun show, cause the previous owner's eyes were bigger than his ability to absorb pain...


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Is it a Real Hawken? Or a replica? I have a replica Hawken rifle in .54cal that I've used to kill about 25 whitetails. It's a very good Replica.A REAL Hawken rifle would be worth too much to shoot.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee hee
> 
> We attend a couple of auctions a month during the summertime and we are always interested in the firearms. This weekend we pretty much indulged ourselves when we got what we wanted for what we considered a "deal too good to pass up"!
> 
> ...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Its a Thompson/Center Arms Hawken . Its got a serial number on it. It really doesn't matter to me whether its a replica or not...I'll love her just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i have same rifle.it shot best with a 80gr or 90 gr load with the remington all lead game getters.i tried those sabots and other fancy new bullets and i went back to plain lead.i think plain lead kills better.watch that brass butt plate it wil put a ding in your shoulder.i killed my biggest deer with same rifle.
i also have a modern in-line mzldr.i still shoot all lead bullets in it as well.alot of hunters i know have gone back to all lead after loosing some game to the fancy made bullets.just my 2cents......have fun and be caredful...........barry


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

WIHH you're very lucky! Very nice indeed.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

A hunter bragging?? UNHEARD OF LOL.. That is a real nice set up! And its pretty too (A Must in my book LOL) 
And Wind in Her Hair that is one gorgeous gun  I bet you smooched hubby good for THAT one


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

swamp man said:


> Nice score,CF!With the .30-.30 barrel,that thing would be perfect for the conditions I hunt.I wonder if they offer a barrel in .480 Ruger.I'm gettin' mighty interested in that chambering.
> Now,when can we be expecting a range report? :nerd:


Swamp man,

I checked Fox Ridge Outfitters, the T/C Custom Shop, and they do have a .480 Ruger barrel for the Encore (item #30482) but not the Contender. They do have a .45-70 barrel though for the Contender! Here's the link. Beware though, the caliber charts are in .pdf format and take a while to load!

http://www.foxridgeoutfitters.com/section.cfm?section=16

Dave


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

id like to try that 410 barrel when the partridges are budding....mink


----------

